# Car Registration



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone know of the location in Nayarit that I need to go and get my car registered. I did it one year ago when I purchased it but I do not remember where the location was.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I do not know, but you could call and ask for the nearest location.

Para mayor información:
Dirección General de Ingresos
de la Secretaría de Administración y Finanzas. .Departamento de Asistencia al Contribuyente
[email protected]
Morelos No. 80 Poniente entre Veracruz y Puebla Col. Centro
Tel.(01-311) 2-58-04-50 y 2-58-04-51
Tepic, Nayarit.


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

If you are still located in Bucerias call Gecko Car Rental 329 298 0339 
Ask for Adam or Lalo they know where the Transito office is exactly located...

(I think its heading east out of Mezcales on the right side set back off the highway)


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

limeyboy said:


> If you are still located in Bucerias call Gecko Car Rental 329 298 0339
> Ask for Adam or Lalo they know where the Transito office is exactly located...
> 
> (I think its heading east out of Mezcales on the right side set back off the highway)


Thank you == why did I not think of them...da..


----------

